

Clocks - anigbrowl
http://procyonic.org/clocks/index.html

======
ctdonath
_some clocks work in recent Firefox or Safari_

Wish it would indicate which ones. Too many clocks to go thru testing each,
clicking then waiting several minutes to see if anything happens.

------
skidoo
Neat how the Clock 23 descrip goes right along with hexagram 23 of the I
Ching.

